# bombed from the Reyes family



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I received a unexpected gift from the Reyes family today. 

Frankie thanks again for the gift. 

Thanks again Frankie


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet gift!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

cool, nice hit


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That's a super gift. Great looking smokes & shirt*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pickup


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit, Love the shirt!!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Dude i want one of those shirts!!! xx lg please!!
oh ya PS nice hit..


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool let us know what you think about the smokes Joe


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice..


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

How cool is that... Nice hit!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> Dude i want one of those shirts!!! xx lg please!!
> oh ya PS nice hit..


Ditto, but make mine a LARGE...nice hit!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

That shirt "IS" sweet and I'm waiting for next week to try the Custom. .


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That shirt is doPe. With a capital P!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great hit!! Love that shirt!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Send me a LARGE


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I didn't know that pro wrestler Ricky Reyes made cigars! (LOL)


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Well since we're begging for shirts here........make mine a large......LOL

Nice hit


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

top notch bomb
well done


----------



## Cohibacigars (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet :dribble:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey guys and gals i spoke to frankie from Reyes family he said he wants to send shirts to everyone but he is busy with his new blends so he asked me if i would do it so the first 15 people to send me their size and address will get one i will forward list to him asap.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man thats a sweet shirt!! the cigars are pretty good also..haha


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

That is a sweet looking shirt... had never tried the cigars but now will look into getting one to try.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats all for now: so far we have 
Tamicheal
webmiester
dozer
jitsy
doogie
fatmandu
paint
bullybreed
wunderdawg 
svb
The evp
smho78
stogie ---- sorry guys i have to take care of the boss lol

I am waiting for a size of one more then i am sending the list to Frank from reyes cigars then i will send them asap bear with me it might take a few .......


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Cool ass shirts, yes please


----------



## Cohibacigars (Jun 11, 2008)

how did you get it?


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow. pimp shirt! and so cool they're actually offering up to send them out!


----------

